# hubiera estado / habrìa salido



## soop

Hola a todos , quisiera saber como se podrìa completar la oracion , en el foro se encuentran muchos ejemplos cerca el " hubiera /habrìa" pero ninguno (me parece ) que tenga un origen temporal en el *pasado* y todo lo siguiente en su *futuro*.

" en la manana les dije que si en esa tarde no hubiera estado tan cansada, .......... con ellos aquella noche"



a) habrìa salido 
b) saldrìa 
c) algo mas diferente 


Gracias


----------



## Agró

a) habría salido con ellos aquella noche.


----------



## S.V.

Pero ¿considera usted, Agró, que el orden sí tiene sentido?

_El lunes les dijo que sí habría salido con ellos el martes si...

_La acción de _salir_ y el _estar cansado_ están ubicados después del momento en que se _dice_, en la oración de nuestro amigo italiano.


----------



## Agró

Intuyo, entonces, que lo que se quiere decir esto:

"Por la mañana les dije que si por la tarde no estaba muy cansada, *saldría *con ellos aquella noche".

que es muy distinto si se quiere decir esto:

"La mañana (del día 8) les dije que si por la tarde (del día 7) no hubiera estado tan cansada, *habría salido *con ellos aquella noche (del día 7)".


----------



## Jaime Bien

Agró said:


> "La mañana (del día 8) les dije que si por la tarde (del día 7) no hubiera estado tan cansada, *habría salido *con ellos aquella noche (del día 7)".



Yo entiendo esto.


----------



## S.V.

Quizá en italiano sí es así... Yo diría que su equivalente en español sería, entonces, _haber de..._ + Inf._

"En la mañana les dijo que si en la tarde no hubiera de estar _(?)_ tan cansada, sí *habría de salir* con ellos aquella noche".

_Quizá eso le ayude en algo a su confusión.


----------



## Jaime Bien

S.V., no te me ofendas, pero, ¿cuál es tu idioma materno? Supongo que no será el esperanto. Lo digo porque haces construcciones muy raras. Y ya puestos, ¿de dónde eres? Piensa que es útil para los demás saberlo. Puedes indicarlo en tu perfil, si quieres.


----------



## soop

Hola Agrò, es la primera que escribiste, la origen temporal queda en el pasado y todo lo siguiente en su futuro


----------



## soop

Sì efectivamente mi confusion nace porquè en italiano en casos como este, se podria usar tambien un subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto agregado a un condicional compuesto. 
Sè  que la oracion podria formarse por medio de tiempos alternativos , pero quiero entender bien el uso del subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto. Asì precisamente  quisiera saber si es posible completar mi oracion asì como la expresè


----------



## Peterdg

soop said:


> Hola Agrò, es la primera que escribiste, la origen temporal queda en el pasado y todo lo siguiente en su futuro


Entonces, fíjate en que la prótasis (la parte de la frase después de "si") también cambia. En el ejemplo que pusiste "_si en la tarde no hubiera estado tan cansada_" la única posibilidad para la apódosis (la segunda parte de la frase) es la que puso Agró en su post #2 ("_habría salido"_).

Lo que dijo S.V. en el post #6, no es correcto en español.


----------



## soop

Ok Peter , entonces quieres decir que  segun tu , la respuesta correcta serìa la  a)  ?


----------



## Peterdg

soop said:


> Sì efectivamente mi confusion nace porquè en italiano en casos como este, se podria usar tambien un subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto agregado a un condicional compuesto.
> Sè que la oracion podria formarse por medio de tiempos alternativos , pero quiero entender bien el uso del subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto. Asì precisamente quisiera saber si es posible completar mi oracion asì como la expresè Pues no.


Es algo bastante mecánico en español.

Hay tres modelos de frases condicionales:

1) Si tengo dinero, me compro/compraré un coche.
2) Si tuviera/tuviese dinero, me compraría un coche.
3) Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me habría/hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche.

Si conviertes las tres frases al pasado en estilo indirecto, obtendrás lo que sigue:

1) Dijo que si tenía dinero, se compraba/compraría un coche.
2) Dijo que si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, se habría/hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche. (*)
3) Dijo que si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, se habría/hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche.

Los tiempos que marqué en azul, son simplemente alternativas para la forma morfológica del condicional "habría". El uso de los tiempos en azul en la apódosis no aporta ningún matiz al significado.

(*) Otra posibilidad para 2) es: _Dijo que si tuviera dinero, ... _pero su uso es polémico entre los gramáticos (yo no lo utilizaría).



soop said:


> Ok Peter , entonces quieres decir que segun tu , la respuesta correcta serìa la a) ?


Sí, como también lo dijo Agró.


----------



## soop

Peter, sì  conocia esos modelos , pero nunca explican por una forma completa el "sucederse de los acontecimientos" . Y sobretodo si  cualquier tipo de anterioridad o posterioridad es permitida o menos.

 hay algunas combinaciones posibles, porque el "hubiera tenido" puede ser anterior o posterior al "dijo"  

subordinadas *pasadas* respecto el "dijo":


1) " Dijo *(ayer h: 22  )* que si hubiera tenido el dinero *(ayer  h: 12* *)*, se habría comprado un coche *(ayer h: 18 )*" 




2)  " Dijo *(ayer h: 22 )* que si hubiera tenido el dinero *(ayer h: 18 **)*, * ya *se habría comprado un coche *( ayer h:12 )*" 


subordinadas *futuras* respecto el "dijo":


3) " Dijo *(ayer h: 12 )* que si hubiera tenido el dinero *(ayer h: 18 **)*, se habría comprado un coche *( ayer h:22 )*" 



4) " Dijo *(ayer h: 12 )* que si hubiera tenido el dinero *(ayer h: 22 **)*, *ya* se habría comprado un coche *( ayer h:18 )*"


----------



## Peterdg

soop said:


> Peter, sì conocia esos modelos , pero nunca explican por una forma completa el "sucederse de los acontecimientos" . Y sobretodo si cualquier tipo de anterioridad o posterioridad es permitida o menos.
> 
> hay algunas combinaciones posibles, porque el "hubiera tenido" puede ser anterior o posterior al "dijo"


Hay una respuesta muy fácil: no importa en español. Tienes las tres posibilidades y nada más. La temporalidad relativa en frases condicionales no importa. 

Si hay algo fácil en español, hay que aprovecharlo.


----------



## soop

eheh ok como quiera muchas gracias


----------



## S.V.

_Dijo que si alguna vez ella hubiera de tener el dinero, ella habría de comprarse un coche.

_Me parece correcta esa oración, no común, pero correcta; y el resto de la oración está en un momento posterior al momento en que se lo dijo, como usted quiere expresarlo. Creo que así sería el equivalente en español, entonces. No sé por qué en mi otra oración suena demasiado raro la parte media de la oración, pero si quita esa parte la oración me parece perfecta: _En la mañana les dijo que sí habría de salir con ellos en la noche..._

Respecto a su frase inicial sigo pensando lo mismo que en el otro hilo, ha...


----------



## gabbytaa

Hay algo que todavía no comprendo y es lo siguiente:



S.V. said:


> _Dijo que si alguna vez ella hubiera de tener el dinero, ella habría de comprarse un coche.
> 
> _Me parece correcta esa oración, no común, pero correcta; y el resto de la oración está en un momento posterior al momento en que se lo dijo, como usted quiere expresarlo. Creo que así sería el equivalente en español, entonces. No sé por qué en mi otra oración suena demasiado raro la parte media de la oración, pero si quita esa parte la oración me parece perfecta: _En la mañana les dijo que sí habría de salir con ellos en la noche..._
> 
> Respecto a su frase inicial sigo pensando lo mismo que en el otro hilo, ha...



Ese "hubiera de tener" no lo comprendo por más que trato. ¿Me podría explicar cómo lo forma?

Un saludo


----------



## S.V.

Dije:_ "Yo habré de tener tal cantidad".
Dije que yo habría de tener tal cantidad.

_Dije:_ "Yo he de tener tal cantidad".
Dije que yo había de tener tal cantidad.

_Y en esa oración se regiría por lo mismo, supongo. Por supuesto que no es algo usual, para nada; pero así le doy una equivalencia en español a Soop. Y a mí no me suena tan mal, si lo compara con las demás construcciones con _haber de_ comienza a cobrar sentido...

_"Si yo hubiera sido...
Dije que si yo hubiera sido

"Si yo hubiera de ser así...
Dije que si yo hubiera de ser así..._


----------



## gabbytaa

S.V. said:


> Dije:_ "Yo habré de tener tal cantidad".
> Dije que yo habría de tener tal cantidad.
> 
> _Dije:_ "Yo he de tener tal cantidad".
> Dije que yo había de tener tal cantidad.
> 
> _Y en esa oración se regiría por lo mismo, supongo. Por supuesto que no es algo usual, para nada; pero así le doy una equivalencia en español a Soop. Y a mí no me suena tan mal, si lo compara con las demás construcciones con _haber de_ comienza a cobrar sentido...
> 
> _"Si yo hubiera sido...
> Dije que si yo hubiera sido
> 
> "Si yo hubiera de ser así...
> Dije que si yo hubiera de ser así..._



Lo siento mucho pero sigo sin entender. Pero igual y soy yo la que hablo mal. Gracias.


----------



## S.V.

Es un uso arcaizante, Google Books solo da unos cuantos miles de resultados, de los cuales si mucho la mitad ha de venir al caso...

Lo que dijo el señor DG en el décimo mensaje no es correcto en español, le sobra una coma. 　
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 ∧∧
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(･ω･ )
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　uu＿）～


----------



## gabbytaa

Ok. Revisaré el link.

Saludos


----------



## soop

Hola Peter   , espero me puedas contestar.
Me fijè en la conversion  de las frases condicionales en el estilo indirecto. Como se pueden convertir los *3 tipos* , cuando deseamos destacar una precisa referencia en el *presente de quien expresa la oracion* ??  
Los tiempos en este caso quedan iguales ?

1°tipo:  dijo que si la pieza llega a la maquina, ella se rompe/romperà    ( como cuando pasas unas instrucciones a un companero de trabajo )
2° tipo: dijo que si  la pieza llegara a la maquina, ella se romperìa          
3°tipo: dijo que si la pieza hubiera llegado a la maquina, ella se habrìa roto. 


muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Volviendo al tema del hilo, después de tanta explicación de manual: *por* (y no _en_) *la mañana les dije que si en esa tarde no hubiera estado tan cansada, habría salido con ellos aquella *(o simplemente _por la_) *noche. *Evidentemente la tarde de marras es anterior a la mañana en que sucede el acto comunicativo. En caso contrario, si la tarde fuese posterior a la mañana de marras, la frase sería agramatical, solecista, con una enálage viciosa (las enálages pueden ser muy golfas).


----------



## swift

XiaoRoel said:


> Evidentemente la tarde de marras es anterior a la mañana en que sucede el acto comunicativo.


Este elemento me parece fundamental para entender todas estas construcciones, y sin embargo son pocos los que le prestan la suficiente atención: una cosa es el tiempo del enunciado, y otra el tiempo de la enunciación. Gracias por traer este aspecto a colación, Xiao.


----------



## juandiego

Hola S.V.

_Dijo que si alguna vez ella hubiera de tener el dinero, ella habría de comprarse un coche_.

Entiendo que lo que estás utilizando es la perífrasis _haber de + infinitivo_. El problema que le veo a esta construcción es que esta perífrasis verbal modal denota obligación, es equivalente a la más común hoy en día _tener que + infinitivo_. Así, la frase habría que interpretarla como que ella dijo que si en alguna ocasión a ella se le presentaba la obligación de tener dinero, también estaba obligada a comprarse un coche, interpretación a la que no le encuentro encaje en los contextos por los que Soop se pregunta.

Por otro lado, es cierto que esta perífrasis connota una proyección hacia el futuro: _He de tener dinero_ (conjugación en presente, realización en el futuro); pero, lo dicho, el significado lo veo muy diferente al de las formas compuestas del verbo _tener_ empleadas en las oraciones condicionales del post nº: 8.


----------



## swift

Acerca de lo que apunta Juan Diego, pueden consultar también este hilo: 

"haber de + inf" vs "tener que + inf" (grado de obligación)


----------



## Peterdg

soop said:


> Hola Peter  , espero me puedas contestar.
> Me fijè en la conversion de las frases condicionales en el estilo indirecto. Como se pueden convertir los *3 tipos* , cuando deseamos destacar una precisa referencia en el *presente de quien expresa la oracion* ??
> Los tiempos en este caso quedan iguales ?
> 
> 1°tipo: dijo que si la pieza llega a la maquina, ella se rompe/romperà ( como cuando pasas unas instrucciones a un companero de trabajo )
> 2° tipo: dijo que si la pieza llegara a la maquina, ella se romperìa
> 3°tipo: dijo que si la pieza hubiera llegado a la maquina, ella se habrìa roto.
> 
> muchas gracias de nuevo


Pensé citarme a mí mismo para contestarte pero revisando lo que escribí en el post #14, me doy cuenta de que es una tontería absoluta:





Peterdg said:


> La temporalidad relativa *absoluta* en frases condicionales *en estilo indirecto *no importa.


Así está bien. (creo)

Ahora bien, tu frase del primer tipo, no es correcta. 

Para construir una frase correcta en estilo indirecto, tienes que fijarte en la versión original en estilo directo: en tu caso sería: "si la pieza llega a la máquina, se romperá". Si la pasas al estilo indirecto, es: "dijo que si la pieza llegaba a la máquina, ella se rompería" y verdaderamente no importa que "llegar a la máquina" se encuentre en un futuro absoluto relativo al momento de enunciar la frase "dijo que si ...".

Ese fenómeno no sólo ocurre con construcciones condicionales en estilo indirecto sino también con frases normales.

A: (lunes a las 10 de la mañana) "Va a llover hoy".
B: (lunes a las 10:10 de la mañana) "B dijo que iba a llover hoy" y "hoy" todavía perdura: sin embargo: "iba a llover".

Al pasar un enunciado al estilo indirecto, desaparece la temporalidad absoluta.


----------



## soop

Peter: 
Esta siempre equivocado combinar un futuro con un pasado ( ej: dijo que ella se romperà ) o està equivocado solo para crear una oracion condicional de 1° tipo ??
La 2° y la 3° que acabo escribir son correctas ?


----------



## Peterdg

soop said:


> Peter:
> Esta siempre equivocado combinar un futuro con un pasado ( ej: dijo que ella se romperà ) o està equivocado solo para crear una oracion condicional de 1° tipo ??


No, no siempre. "Dijo que ella se romperá" es correcto sintácticamente pero, de mi punto de vista, eso no es un estilo indirecto puro.

Pero las estructuras condicionales son semánticamente (y sintácticamente) mucho más complejas y difícilmente permiten licencias con el uso de los tiempos verbales.

En cuanto a las frases de tipo 2 y 3, véase mi aporte #12. Es exactamente lo mismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## soop

Disculpa  no entendì bien que quieres decir porque en el #12 dices:

2) Dijo que si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, se habría/hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche. (*)

(*) Otra posibilidad para 2) es: _Dijo que si tuviera dinero, ... pero su uso es polémico entre los gramáticos (yo no lo utilizaría )
_

lo que escribì fue :

2° tipo: dijo que si la pieza llegara a la maquina, ella se romperìa


el uso polemico envuelve tambien la posibilidad de usar el condicional simple en el 2° tipo ?
(o sencillamente quieres decir que mi ultima formulacion del 2° tipo fue equivocada )


----------



## juandiego

Hola Soop.

Con el permiso de Peter, te lo explico. Hay tres opciones de narrar esa situación:

Estilo directo: _*Él* dijo: "Si (*yo*) tuviera dinero *me* compraría *este* coche"_;

Estilo indirecto: _*Él* dijo que si (*él*) hubiera tenido dinero *se* habría comprado *ese* coche_;

pero también existe una posibilidad intermedia, semidirecta o, como las explica Xiao, del "mundo comentado"; no se respeta la cita textual pero al menos se utiliza el tiempo verbal que utilizó el hablante en ese momento: _*Él* dijo que si (*él*) tuviera dinero *se* compraría *ese* coche_. Observa que la subordinada se adapta al cambio de persona (habla de él) pero no adapta los verbos, que narran algo pasado, respecto al presente en que se enuncia la frase. Esta opción es bastante común.

Aunque no podrá darse en cualquier contexto, en éste concreto también es posible otra opción más: _Él dijo que si *tuviera* dinero se habría comprado ese coche_. Aquí, el hablante lo que está haciendo es actualizar la información monetaria de él al presente, esto es, informa de que él sigue sin tener dinero. Yo entiendo que esta opción se da porque al hablante le resulta muy complicado comunicar algo como pasado perfecto (_hubiera tenido_) si sabe que sigue siendo verdad ahora. Creo que esta opción es a la que Peter se refiere como gramaticalmente criticable, aunque semánticamente tienen un valor mayor.


----------



## soop

Hola Juan , gracias por tu opinion. 

Pero:



juandiego said:


> _*Él* dijo que si (*él*) tuviera dinero *se* compraría *ese* coche_. ... *que narran algo pasado, *respecto al presente en que se enuncia la frase.







juandiego said:


> _Él dijo que si *tuviera* dinero se habría comprado ese coche_. Aquí, el hablante lo que está haciendo es actualizar la información monetaria *de él al presente*




en las dos oraciones hay el mismo modo y tiempo  "*dijo que si* *tuviera*" , pero uno narra  algo *pasado* , el otro algo *presente* respecto el hablante.
Entonces el punto es :

_*"Él* dijo que si (*él*) tuviera dinero *se* compraría *ese* coche " :  _puede tambien narrar algo * presente* respecto al presente que se enuncia la frase ??

asì como 

_"Él dijo que si *tuviera* dinero se habría comprado ese coche": _puede tambien narrar algo *pasado* respecto al hablante ??


Creo deberìa de ser asì , diferentemente creo serìa una incoherencia.


----------



## juandiego

soop said:


> en las dos oraciones hay el mismo modo y tiempo  "*dijo que si* *tuviera*" , pero uno narra  algo *pasado* , el otro algo *presente* respecto el hablante.
> Entonces el punto es :
> 
> _*1.- "Él* dijo que si (*él*) tuviera dinero, *se* compraría *ese* coche " :  _puede tambien narrar algo * presente* respecto al presente que se enuncia la frase ??
> 
> asì como
> 
> _*2.*- "Él dijo que si *tuviera* dinero, se habría comprado ese coche": _puede tambien narrar algo *pasado* respecto al hablante ??
> 
> Creo deberìa de ser asì , diferentemente creo serìa una incoherencia.


De nada, Soop.

Bien, es cierto que la frase 1 puede estar reflejando lo mismo que explicaba para la frase 2: lo de actualizar el mensaje que fue en el pasado de acuerdo a lo que haya ocurrido hasta el presente. Es decir, la frase original (_si yo tuviera dinero, me compraría este coche_) se enunció en el pasado (_él dijo_) pero si el hablante que enuncia la frase 1 en el presente sabe que _él_ sigue sin tener dinero y que además sigue con la intención de comprarse el coche (si tiene dinero en algún momento), se podría dar también esta construcción. Es gramaticalmente incoherente porque los verbos deberían reflejar el pasado en el que se dijo pero a la vez transmite más información porque además se comunica que pasa ahora con aquello que dijo.

La frase 2 necesariamente se refiere al pasado porque el tiempo al que se refiere la apódosis es siempre posterior (aunque sea inmediatamente) al que se refiere la prótasis (1º tuviera dinero > 2º habría comprado). Aquí está la incoherencia gramatical ya que, según los tiempos de los verbos utilizados, pareciera que la apódosis es anterior a la prótasis. Esta frase está comunicando dos cosas diferentes:_ Si él hubiera tenido dinero, se habría comprado ese coche *+* Ahora él sigue sin tener dinero_; y esto lo consigue mediante la licencia agramatical de no emplear el verbo que corresponde al pasado de la prótasis, sino al presente de la prótasis.

Esto se ve mucho mejor en el siguiente ejemplo: _Si Juan fuera más inteligente, habría resuelto el problema_. El problema fue en el pasado y Juan no lo resolvió porque no era entonces lo suficientemente inteligente. Pero claro, Juan sigue sin ser lo suficientemente inteligente ahora (y siempre) porque esto no es una característica que cambie. En estos casos es bastante normal que se actualice (al presente) el valor de la prótasis. De hecho, la opción con los verbos gramaticalmente consecuentes con el pasado en el que se produjo el problema: _Si Juan hubiera sido más inteligente, habría resuelto el problema_; no refleja con exactitud lo que el hablante opina de la inteligencia de Juan porque parece dejar abierta la interpretación de que no fue lo suficiente listo tan sólo entonces, un problema puntual en el pasado. Evidentemente, si ésta fuera la intención, esta última opción sería perfecta.


----------

